# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  BOV Rebuilding and Readiness?

## Alaskan Survivalist

BOV Rebuilding and Readiness?

Like many others I don’t have the money to purchase new ATV’s without going into debt so I get old stuff and fix it up. I picked up a couple of 45 year old Coots. One would start with a little coaxing and the other one would not run at all, but between the two I was sure I could have one running perfectly.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I do a lot of things different from most people and tackle rebuilds making them better from the start. Most would tear a project like this down completely and it would be not running during this time or never run again if it does not get finished. The first thing I do is get them running. I pulled the one that did not run into my shop and got it running and getting everything on it working good. Now I had two that would run so I could work on one and still have one to bug out with if needed.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

After getting them in good mechanical condition I begin with the modifications. Adding a prop triples their speed in the water.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I added seats to carry 4 and still have the room to carry 4 packs that I have made up.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Now that one is running perfectly I feel more comfortable taking on bigger projects on the other one that may have it down for a few days but still will keep projects so the can be finished up and back on the road in less than a couple of hours if needed if I see the need to bug out coming soon. A few examples of this follow.

I sanded and painted rear half of other Coot.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I put the wheels back on, sand painted and sprayed bed liner in rear cargo box.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I then covered the back with tarp and did some mechanical upgrades like adding battery box, add PTO, and get it to purr like a kitten. All that needs to be done to bug out is to throw seat back in front and remove tarp.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have cleaned up motor compartment to prepare for camouflage paint job.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have more improvements to make and even am building up another motor to re-power one but it should only mean a couple of hours of down time to accomplish that doing all the work in advance. People have all sorts of goals but you need to plan how to get there from here. One step at time going in the same direction is how I get places and get the job done.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Man those are neat! I admire your skills! Hope my life slows down to being able to do these types of things again soon. I used to all the time!

----------


## randyt

that is really cool, i've been wanting to find a coot for the same purpose.

----------


## crashdive123

Well done AS.  I had not heard of those (until your earlier post about them).  Good stuff.

----------


## Ken

Great work there, AS!   :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

You did, and we are.

----------


## randyt

i think i hear you on that point AS, i'm the same way. getting something working is on the list and then improve it as time goes on.

----------


## Camp10

> I was trying to make the point of maintaining readiness while doing your projects. I hope that message was not lost because I think we have to be ready always from here on out not just preparing for some distant event in the future.


I dont think it was lost at all.  Nice work with the coots.  It is so much harder to work on a project when you are also keeping them at the ready!  Nice job!

----------


## Rick

Nice job. I can't wait to see what they look like when you finish.

I believe you can still find some Old Coots in West Virginia.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> BOV Rebuilding and Readiness?
> 
> Like many others I dont have the money to purchase new ATVs without going into debt so I get old stuff and fix it up. I picked up a couple of 45 year old Coots. One would start with a little coaxing and the other one would not run at all, but between the two I was sure I could have one running perfectly.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> I do a lot of things different from most people and tackle rebuilds making them better from the start. Most would tear a project like this down completely and it would be not running during this time or never run again if it does not get finished. The first thing I do is get them running. I pulled the one that did not run into my shop and got it running and getting everything on it working good. Now I had two that would run so I could work on one and still have one to bug out with if needed.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> ...


Adding a bit longer shaft would help the prop alot I think you'll have a cavitation problem...at least from here.

----------


## kyratshooter

Don't kid us AS.   Calling this a BOV is severe rationalization/justification for buying two really neat toys!  

You live in Bute, AK.  Who are you bugging out to avoid and where do you plan on going?  We should all live in fear of the urban mobs you face!

Neat toys though.

Wonder if I could fit my Murry lawn tractor into my John boat with the wheels sticking out the bottom?

----------


## crashdive123

> NWO is my concern. They want to control everything, everywhere.


Well, if it's everywhere - where ya going?

----------


## crashdive123

> High mountain Canyons and Glaciers.


So it'll be everywhere except there? :Innocent:

----------


## rebel

Good lookin' coots!  I like your thinking ahead and preparedness. 

This thread reminded me of the movie I tried to stay up and watch last night: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcZhmyd7D7A

----------


## Brazito

What search term do you use to find those for sale? All I ended up with was links to birds.

----------


## Rick

Try "Coot ATV"

Or try this...

http://www.cootworld.com/

You might also look for the Argo amphibious 6X6. I think they call them "Bigfoot".

There is also a Kid 8x8 amphibious ATV. Take your pick!!

----------


## crashdive123

> What search term do you use to find those for sale? All I ended up with was links to birds.


I typed in "four wheel drive coots" and got quite a few responses.  There's even a forum dedicated to them.

----------


## SARKY

Damm! I want one of those!!!!! How much weight will they carry on land and while afloat???

----------


## Camp10

@AS..What's the range on them on a single tank of fuel?  How loud is it sitting on that motor?

----------


## hunter63

After my FIL passed away, I inherited? a old 6 wheeled ATV. (No else one wanted it)
This isn't the one, mine was in rougher shape..........

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...ed=0CDIQ9QEwAw

It was sitting in a metal shed, all 6 tires flat and weather checked.
Looked like a faded red, big, dead tick.

Because the tires were flat I couldn't get it out the door of the shed, too wide for the door,(must have just fit with air in the tires).
Too much stuff stacked around it/in/on it to get at the tires.

Ended up taking the side of the door off, (rusted bolts) just to pull it up on a trailer with a come-a-along.

FIL had it for hunting, as he was a vet quadriplegic.
He had gotten it, to find that the motor had been replaced with a 3 cylinder, 2 cycle Kohler, which add way too much power, had a real bad habit of breaking sear pins in the most precarious places, middle of the swamp, lake (did leak some) or deep woods.

My BILs and everyone else, always ended the reference sentence with, "You know the motor is too big...."

So, dragged it home, fixed the shear pins, fixed the exhaust pipe(broken off) with one those pipe wraps, put a battery in it, mixed up some fresh fuel, and fired it up!

"Slimed" the tires with several cans, and aired them up, and took it for a test ride.

After a "camo" paint job, put it in a yard sale and sold it for $800 bucks.
Put the money toward my first new 4 wheeler........................
(you know the motor is too big, for that.....)

Still like to find an old 60's 4-wheel drive pick up, in good shape.

----------


## Brazito

The Argo 8X8 wins me over. Gotta figure out a way to buy one of those.

http://argoatv.com/default.aspx

----------


## crashdive123

> Have you guys checked out Rokon 2 wheel drive motorcycles? I have also had Otters and the older Ranger track vehicles too that do well deep in the woods.


Many years ago I rode one.  I just had to test the "can climb up a wall" claims.  The claims are true......until your rear wheel nears the wall, at which point gravity takes over.  Alcohol may have been involved - I can't remember that part.

----------


## Rick

Somewhere last week-end two fellahs were looking into the motor compartment of a camo 6 wheeled ATV. One looked up at the other and said, "You know the motor is too big, for that. To which the second guy replied, "Yep. Came that way. It was only $800."

----------


## Camp10

> Have you guys checked out Rokon 2 wheel drive motorcycles?


A buddy had one back in HS.  It was a blast to ride but I never really liked that unguarded chain running out front!  I suppose a newer one..or one less abused might have had a guard on it but this one didnt.  

@Crash, I also remember testing the "it can climb a wall" claim.  The trick is to climb a stone wall not a house. :Innocent:

----------


## tipacanoe

A buddy of mine has the 6 wheel Argo, was going to use it for ice fishing, he didn't have the tracks and went about 300' and got hung up in the snow, and had to be hauled out by a couple of 4 wheelers.  When there isn't much snow on the lake (he still doesn't have the tracks), it goes real well on the lake, and if he was to break through, at least he would float.  It is quite loud in my opinion.

----------


## Rick

The new Coot2. Base price $12,500 and they are looking for dealers. 

http://www.coot2.com/coot2_faqs.php

----------


## Gunnerman

Those are great! I have never seen anything like that before. Thanks for posting the photos

----------


## Aurelius95

My grandfather had a farm in WV.  He used to have a six wheeled vehicle.  We called it the "Hustler", and I imagine that was it's model name.  It did not have a steering wheel, but had two sticks, and it drove like an old tank.  When you wanted to go left, you pulled the left stick back and pushed the righ stick forward.  I was told it floated, but we never took in the water.  I had good times with my cousins, cruising the farm land in that thing.

----------


## crashdive123

> My grandfather had a farm in WV.  He used to have a six wheeled vehicle.  We called it the "Hustler", and I imagine that was it's model name.  It did not have a steering wheel, but had two sticks, and it drove like an old tank.  When you wanted to go left, you pulled the left stick back and pushed the righ stick forward.  I was told it floated, but we never took in the water.  I had good times with my cousins, cruising the farm land in that thing.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Aurelius95

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I'd love ot have one.  Brings back a lot of fun memories.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I made a short video of Coot going over stumps and logs to show how it articulates (and to play with my camera). Another advantage to articulating is the only bumps I feel are from the one tire I am sitting over. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwICVKvb9wg

----------


## crashdive123

Nice demonstation of the Coot.

----------


## Rick

Great job and you did a great job on refurbishing those Coots.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

The one in the video has a 275 serial number making it one of the first made in 64. It's all original and that 47 year old motor runs as good as motors did from that era. I still need to paint front tub.

----------


## Rick

I hear you. I was one of the first ones made in the mid 50s and I run about as good as any model from that time frame, too.

----------


## Camp10

I just dont see the Coot as that great of a getaway rig...sorry AS.  They travel slower then 2nd gear on my 4 wheeler, are to wide to pick through the trees and rocks like a wheeler, they dont have a great turning radius, the range (fuel) is far less then my Honda, they are loud, they look very uncomfortable (I would hate to do 100 miles in a day on one...if you even could do 100 miles on one!) and other then being able to swim, I see no benefit.   I'd guess they are not as good in the mud because they have no momentum and no power to clean the tires..With the two racks on the wheeler and the gun rack, I can pack quite a bit of stuff on the wheeler and still have a good ride.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I had a Honda 450 ES and have a Polaris 400 now so I know 4 wheelers also. The Coot is not as fast but in the video it running slow in low and will go faster but only about half the speed of 4 wheeler. The Coot out performs it in mud big time. Equal weight on the ground all the time and no differentials make a huge difference. You don't need momentum with the kind of traction a Coot has. It also has Attachment points on the wheels for cleats that are chained down pieces of steel stock.

 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I've also seen Coots with Terra tires that ride on top of the snow. Then there is a matter of power. The Coot has ten times the power through gearing and enough traction to use it. Side by side the Coot is not much bigger than large 4 wheeler. I'll line them up side by side for a picture later. 

For my Bug out I use obsticals to stop any that follow even 4 wheelers. 4 wheelers don't fair so well off trail and I can roll over small trees with the Coot that stop the 4 wheelers and then hill climbing the Coot is unmatched and that includes the tracked vehicles I've had except some of the new snowmachines. I rode my nephews 800 Assualt and all I can say WOW! It's built for high marking. The turning radius on the older Coots is horrible but the newer ones have 4 wheel steering and with it out turn 4 wheeler with a 7 1/2 foot turning radius but one of the things I like about Polaris over the Honda I had is I can put it in 2 wheel drive and spin out in a tighter circle. I have almost all the parts needed to upgrade one of the Coots to all wheel steering.

The there is the whole water thing. Just about everybody has 4 wheelers around here and I have been building buggys and riding off road for nearly 50 years. Having both 4 wheeler and Coots I know the attributes of each. The Coot is a workhorse and the 4 wheeler is more of a race horse. The idea of a BOV is to be able to go where no one else can (including 4 wheelers) and that's what the Coot does. The Coot rides much smoother over rough terrain becuase of the way it articulates. Deep in the woods reliability counts too. 47 years and still going strong in Alaska is a testament to that. It's rated to carry over a half ton not to mention pull a much bigger trailer than any 4 wheeler so I can carry all the fuel I need for range. I'm looking into alternative energy to power one as well to give infinate range. I'm repowering the other Coot with Honda motor that will run quieter. Even considering electric conversion and using solar and Honda generator like a hybrid. That would also give me portable power with an inverter.

----------


## Sarge47

...wonder if I could do that with an RV?   :Mellow:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> ...wonder if I could do that with an RV?


With a 20,000 pound winch you could.

----------


## Rick

Here you go, Sarge. Complete with bowling alley and wave pool.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Here is the side by side comparison. The Coot is slightly longer. It still will fit in the back of a pickup with the tailgate up. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The wheel base is about 4 inches longer.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It is wider but more of an advantage than disadvantage. More stable on uneven terrain, still narrow enough to go down 4 wheeler trails but just wide enough to stay out of the ruts plus I have seating for 6. Articulation and lower center of gravity adds to stability as well.  Ground clearance is about the same but the smooth bottom of tubs are 16 guage steel reinforced with plate steel running full lenght and can drag bottom easily where my 4 wheeler gets hung up. Also while I can drive over small trees the 4 wheelers plastic rips apart in brush and once had on sapling drive through spaces in engine and break apart the tool box on the rear of my Honda. Something that just cannot happen to a Coot. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

With a 2 wheel drive differential axle you only have as much traction as the wheel with the least traction. In essense a one wheel drive. 4 wheel drive basically is only as good as the two wheels with the least traction. The Coot does not have differentials and all wheels drive all the time and makes as much difference as compared to 4 wheel drive as 4 wheel drive compares to two wheel drive and when you add to that articulation that keeps wheels evenly balanced on the ground all the time the traction is unbelievable. There really is no comparison. BTW the Coot in this picture is only 45 years old.

----------


## Sarge47

> Here you go, Sarge. Complete with bowling alley and wave pool.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now that is one cool-looking machine!   :clap:   :clap:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I went to the Honda shop and ordered new motor today. I opted to get recoil start model without either the 3 amp or 10 amp charger. There was a 500 dollar difference and I will be installing a pulley and a perment magnet generator that will produce much more electricity and when power is run through it will work as starter. It should be here in 10 days. That will also give me a spare motor for my other Coot.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

New motor arrived. I will be keeping fuel tank, air filter and muffler attached to motor as is and see this as an improvement. I will probably just extend throttle to keep things simple. Simple translates into reliability in the woods.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have a flange that screws to muffler to route the exhaust. The pipe will only need to be about 6 inches long.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

One difficulty is the cylinder is not vertical and makes motor wider than the original. I have removed sub frame and will need to move mounts 3 inches if I can shoe horn this motor in place. I'll need to get a shorter belt and think I'll have to move brake assembly to another location on driveshaft. If this does not work I will be mounting motor in rear tub with motor reversed for clearance and every thing running backwards to go forward if that makes sense. I may not be able to explain it but I can see it in my head.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Next on the wish list is custom centered wheels to increase turning and 12 inch wide Armstrong True Track tires.

----------


## Winter

AS, those are cool as hell.

----------


## Rick

Once mounted will you still be able to get to the crankcase drain and oil fill plugs? I don't know how the Coot is built down inside the engine compartment.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Filling will be ok, draining is messy but it prevents rust.

----------


## Rick

I didn't figure there was a "drain" in those things since a hole in the floor would negate its buoyancy. Can you use an oil hand pump for removing the old oil?  I know a lot of marine engines require one to change the oil. 

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/too...ven=Aggregates

----------


## Camp10

This is all I can think of when I look at the pictures of those Coots....Sorry AS!

----------


## randyt

I have a yamaha rhino. I probably drive it more than my truck. It's nice, I love it, I've used and abused the bejeezies out of it. Pulling logs, picking stone, hauling firewood, spilling beer (just a little). It's a nice outfit but it's expensive and I believe a lot more complicated than a coot. I've been looking for a coot, they are hard to find.

----------

